
N64 Zelda patent expired today - maoeurk
https://patents.google.com/patent/US6626760
======
maoeurk
I happened to be looking through some N64 technical documents including a list
of patents[1] and noticed that many of them seemed to have expired today!

including ones related to:

Z-buffering[2]

Starfox 64[3]

and Mario 64[4]

[1]:
[https://forums.cen64.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7](https://forums.cen64.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7)

[2]:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US6414678](https://patents.google.com/patent/US6414678)

[3]:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US6540612](https://patents.google.com/patent/US6540612)

[4]:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US6331146](https://patents.google.com/patent/US6331146)

